# ارجوووووووووكم ساعدوني



## معمارية طموحة (25 مارس 2006)

ارجو المساعدة في مخططات لمسرح
حيث مطلوب 3 قاعات متدرجة الاحجام مع ملحقاتها ومنافذ للخروج ومنافذ طوارئ.
ارجووووووووووووووووووووووووووكم ضروري بسرعة قصوى.

معمارية طموحة


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (28 مارس 2006)

المسرح: يجب أن يتركز المسرح بشكل عام في القسم المركزي من المشروع وخاصة في منطقة الساحة المركزية والتي هي بؤرة المشروع.وبالنسبة للمكان الذي سيشيد عليه المسرح فيجب الأخذ بالاعتبار الممرات المناسبة التي تؤدي إلى المسرح وكذلك المناطق المخصصة لمواقف السيارات بشكل مناسب بحيث يستطيع تخديم الممرات بشكل جيد. 1.أشكال صالة المسرح: هناك نوعان أساسيين بالنسبة لعلاقة المسرح بالجمهور وهي: •المسرح المفتوح •المسرح المغلق المسرح المفتوح: هو المسرح الذي يشترك فيه الممثلون والمتفرجون في فراغ معماري واحد بحيث يكونون كأنهم جزء واحد من المسرح.ولكن لهذا النوع سلبيات كثيرة منها أن مراقبة حركات الممثل صعبة بالنسبة لبعض المتفرجين وكذلك الصوت ومصدره.لذلك يختلف تأثير التمثيل من متفرج لآخر.كذلك عند الإنارة تصبح إنارة الممثل صعبة ومؤثرة على الجمهور، حتى دخول وخروج الممثلين صعبة حيث تتم من خلال المتفرجين أو من تحت المسرح. المسرح المغلق: هو المسرح الذي يكون فيه فصل بين الممثلين والجمهور.ومن مميزات هذا المسرح هو إمكانية استعمال الخلفية بأي طريقة كانت بوضع المناظر التي تخدم المسرحية اوالنشاط حسب نوعه. وهناك عدة أشكال لصالات المسارح المغلقة وهي: 1.المسرح الدائري: يعتبر المسرح الدائري من أنواع المسارح المفتوحة ويكون محاطا في جميع جهاته بالمتفرجين وهذا النوع من المسارح يكون الدخول والخروج بالنسبة للممثلين أما من خلال المتفرجين أو من تحت خشبة المسرح 2.المسرح المتعاكس:وهذا الشكل يعتبر حاليا نادرا رغم أن هذا الشكل كان شائعا في عصور معينه ولكن لم يتم تقبل مثل هذا النوع من المسارح الآن. 3.المسرح المغلق بجزء من دائرة: ذات زوايا210-220: يعتبر هذا النوع من المسارح اليونانية الكلاسيكية ويتم دخول الممثلين من الجهة المقابلة للمدرجات ولكن يبقى محل التمثيل في المركز. المسرح المغلق ذو زاوية 90:وبهذا الشكل يمكن الاستفادة من الجدران الخلفية المزدوجة ذات الواجهتين حيث يمكن وضع أكثر من منظر في الخلف ولا يختلف هذا النوع من المسارح عن المسارح الاعتيادية. المسرح المغلق بزاوية 180: ويعتبر هذا النوع من صفات المسرح الكلاسيكي الروماني بعه النهضة ولقد تم الاهتمام بهذا النوع حيث استفيد من الجدران الخلفية بوضع المناظر. وانشق عن هذا الشكل شكلا على حرف u والذي من خلاله تم وضع خشبة المسرح بحيث تكون داخلة بشكل لسان داخل صالة الجمهور. 4.المسرح المغلق: هذا النوع من المسارح يكون فيه الجمهور في نفس المستوى وهذا بدوره يشبه المسارح العادية. 5.المسرح الفراغي: في هذا النوع من المسارح يكون المسرح عبارة عن منطقة غير محددة وفي وسط الجمهور. وهناك أمور سلبية في هذا النوع منها: أن قسما من الجمهور لا يرى حركة الممثل الذي قد يدير ظهره في بعض الأحيان. بعض الأقسام الرئيسية للمسرح: صالة العرض: وهي من أهم أقسام المسرح، وهي بالاحرى الصالة الخاصة بالمتفرجين والتي يتم فيها تقديم الأعمال المسرحية والنشاطات المختلفة التي تقوم بها هذه المنشآت. وتعتبر الرؤيا من المسائل المهمة في تصميم المنشآت التي تعتمد على الجمهور ومتابعته ومن العوامل التي تلعب دورا في هذا الموضوع في المسرح هي: 1.تأثير بعد المتفرج عن المشهد المنظور:في تصميم المسارح ذات الاستعمال الواسع من الضروري قبل كل شيء حل مسالة مواقع مقاعد المتفرجين في المسقط مع الأخذ بالاعتبار الحد المسموح للبعد في هذه الصالة.وعلى سبيل المثال في الصالات التي تستخدم بشكل دائم فأن طول الصالة المسموح به هو45م.حيث انه في حالة كون المسافة اكبر يكون هناك خرق لنظام الرؤيا والسمع بحيث تتولد علاقة سلبية بين وصول الصوت والصورة لأنه تتم الرؤيا قبل السماع.فبالنسبة للمسرح يجب أن يكون المتفرج على مسافة يستطيع منها رؤية تعابير الوجه. وعادة المسافة المسموح بها هي 20م من مركز المسرح. 2.زوايا النظر الأفقية والراسية: التي تحدد أفضل موقع للمقاعد:إضافة لموضوع المسافات الدنيا والعليا المسموح بها بين المتفرج والعرض فان موقع المتفرج بالنسبة إلى موضوع الرؤيا في المسرح يحدد كذلك بزوايا أفقية وراسية، وعليه فان أهمية قصوى يجب أن تعطى لزوايا النظر، بالنسبة للمتفرج نصل إلى الطريق الامثل لتوضع المقاعد بشكل يسمح لكل المتفرجين ومن مختلف الزوايا بالرؤيا وبشكل جيد أي توزع المقاعد بشكل عادل. 3.شروط الرؤيا: أن نوعية الرؤيا في الصالة تتوقف على ما يلي: خط النظر ومنحنى النظر: يجب أن يكون خط النظر متماثلا في كافة الأمكنة من الصالة ويؤمن بشكل جيد بترتيب وتنسيق المقاعد بشكل مثلثي أن اقتضى الأمر بحيث يسمح بتحقيق رؤيا كاملة فتحة المسرح: زاوية النظر تتعلق بفتحة المسرح، وبوضعية الشاهد. حيث أن تعددية النظر في مسقط أفقي دون تحريك العين يعطي زاوية رؤيا =40<52. ويرى بذلك فقط الواقعة ضمن حقل رؤيا من10-15. ولهذا يجب أن نعتبر أن الصالة ثلاث حقول للرؤية. مميزات مناطق الرؤيا المختلفة داخل الصالات وحسب مواقع المقاعد: 1.المنطقة الاولى: وهي المنطقة المركزية للصالة والتي تتمتع برؤية جيدة وتبعد عن منطقة الرؤية بمسافة (2.5-4.5 م)من عرض الشاشة وتكون زاوية النظر فيها 58. 2.المنطقة الثانية: وهي منطقة المقاعد الواقعة بين اطراف الزاوية 58 ولكن تبعد باكثر من 4.5م من عرض الشاشة وبين اطراف الزوايا(58 – 45). 3.المنطقة الثالثة: وهي تقع امام المنطقة الاولى وتبعد بمسافة(1.9-2 م) من عرض الشاشة 4.المنطقة الرابعة: وهي تكون امام مقاعد المنطقة الثالثة وبنفس الزاوية وبين اطراف المنطقة الثالثة. 5.المنطقة الخامسة: وتشمل المناطق الجانبية القريبة من الشاشة والتي تحيط المنطقة الرابعة. الحركة في الصالات: غالبا ما يصمم الدخول الى الصالة من خلال الجهة المقابلة لمنطقة العرض والخروج من الجوانب, والممرات في الصالة تكون طويلة وبعرض(1.2-1.5م) ومن المناسب توزيعها على الجوانب (أي بجانب الجدران الطويلة) ومن الافضل الابتعاد عن الجدران بمسافة معينة ولا ينصح بتصميم ممرات وسط الصالة حيث انه يمكن استغلال وسط الصالة كمكان لمقاعد الرؤية الجيدة. - العرض الكلي للممرات والمخارج بشكل تقريبي (60سم لكل 100 شخص), وعرض فتحة الباب في الصالة (1.2-2.4م)تقريبا. وعرض ممر الخروج لايقل عن1.3م وارتفاعه لايقل عن2.3م. ان عملية خروج الناس من الصالة تتميز بثلاث مراحل اساسية متتالية وهي: 1.حركة الناس من ابعد نقطة وحتى خروجهم من الصالة. 2.خروجهم من الصالات حتى القسم الخارجي للمبنى. 3.من القسم الخارجي ومن ثم توزعهم. وبشكل عام ان الفترة الزمنية المسموح بها في الفترة الاولى من المراحل الثلاث المذكوره هي( 2.8 دقيقة). شكل الصالة وتاثيره على انعكاس الصوت: ان شكل الصالة له اهمية في تحديد طريقة انعكاس الصوت حيث انه يجب تصميم الصالة بحيث يكون توزيع مستوى قوة الصوت متساوي على المساحة التي يشغلها المتفرجون. وبشكل عام فان الصالات التي يراد لها نقلا صوتيا جيدا يجب ان تعالج السطوح المنحنية فيها، حيث نلاحظ أن الصالات التي لها شكل المستطيل او شبه منحرف تكون مناسبه للاستماع و لنقل الصّوت. المقاعد: ان اختيارصفوف وابعاد صالة العرض يجب ان لا يكون بشكل اعتباطي بل يجب اولا معرفة نوعية المقاعد المفردة التي سوف تستعمل وهناك شروطا كثيرة يجب معرفتها عند اختيار المقعد,مثلا نوعية التنجيد وعمقه او ضخامته حيث قد يكون المقعد البسيط اكثر راحه من المقعد الضخم لانه يقلل من استغلال ارضية الصالة بين الصفوف وكذلك من المهم بالنسبة للمقعد ان يسمح للمتفرج ان يجلس بسهولة وبوضع طبيعي لرؤية الخشبة او الشاشة , وبشكل عام فان المتفرج في المسرح ينظر الى الاسفل باتجاة الخشبة . اهم الفراغات المرافقة للمسارح: اولا : الفراغات الممهدة: وهي تتكون من 1.المداخل: وفيها يكون عرض المدخل او المخرج ( 1 م لكل 90 شخص). كما ويجب ان تفتح ابواب الخروج نحو الخارج 2.الردهة: هي المسافة التي تستعمل لتوزيع جمهور المسرح إلى غرفة حفظ الملابس . 3.شباك التذاكر: - يجب فصل مكتب بيع التذاكر عن حركة المرور الرئيسية لجمهور المسرح. -مكتب بيع التذاكر: يتطلب شباك لكل (1250مقعد للمسرح). -يتطلب شباك التذاكر مساحة(0,56-0,94 م2)لكل 100 شخص. ويجب أن لا يقل طول الحائط من (1,25-2,50 م). 4.صالات الجلوس: يلحق بصالات الجلوس مكان للمشروبات ويفضل أن تكون الحمامات والتليفونات قريبة من مدخلها . تتطلب مساحة من(0,80-2 م2)لكل شخص وذلك بالأخذ بعين الاعتبار كون (6/1من جماهير المسرح تتجمع في هذه الصالات ). 5.المشاجب: -تتواجد في الممرات بمواجهة المداخل الجانبية للصالة، وهذا يتطلب تعريض الممرات بنسبة > 3/1. -طول كاونتر المشاجب (1م)لكل 20 مشاهد. -تباعد الكابلات فيها (5سم) وذلك من اجل ترتيب جيد للمعاطف. 6.الحمامات: يلحق بحجرات الجلوس حجرة المدخنين من الرجال، حجرة الماكياج للسيدات مع وجود الأثاث اللازم لذلك. -حجرة حمام للرجال، اقل عدد للمسرح يكون (5 مرحاض+3 مغسلة) لكل 1000 مقعد في المسرح. -حجرة حمام للسيدات اقل عدد للمسرح يكون (5مرحاض+5مغسلة) لكل 1000 مقعد في المسرح. ثانيا: الصالة الرئيسية: تحدثنا عنها بإسهاب في السابق. ثالثا: خشبة المسرح وملحقاتها: -عرض الخشبة يساوي (2*h). -عمق الخشبة ابتدءا من الستار الحديدي يساوي (4/3 العرض). -ارتفاع المسرح حتى الزاوية السفلية للمقعد تساوي (الارتفاع الوسطي للصالة+h). (حيث h هو ارتفاع الخشبة) -تخصيص غرفة للإطفاء بعرض (0.80م) وارتفاع (2.20 م)في جانبي المسرح ويؤمن لها إشراف ومنفذا بالإضافة لمخرج نحو الخارج. -تحقيق التهوية للمسرح بمقدار هواء متدفق (0.85م3/الدقيقة لكل شخص) مع الاحتفاظ بمقدار ( 0.5م2) هواء خارجي جيد. -في عملية التهوية لصالة المسرح يكون مدخل الهواء من السقف والحوائط الجانبية والبلكونات أما مخارج الهواء من تحت مقاعد المتفرجين.


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (28 مارس 2006)

يارب اكون قدرت اساعدك هحاول ادورلك تاني ان شاء الله


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (28 مارس 2006)

هذا الموقع ان شاء الله هيفيدك الي حد ما 

http://www.m3mary.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17166

وهحاول ادورلك تاني


----------



## معمارية طموحة (28 مارس 2006)

شكرا اخواني 
وكفاية عندي انكم رديتوا علي وساعدتوني , افضل من ان لا يرد عليك احد.

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين جدا جدا جدا


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (28 مارس 2006)

احنا تحت امرك واي حد طالب المساعده مش كده برضه يا جودي


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (28 مارس 2006)

اه نسيت ممكن تضيفيني وانا هساعدك بالي توصلت له انا عالهوت والياهو بنفس اسمي


----------



## تتش (30 مارس 2006)

الأخت الكريمة .. تفضلى هنا :-

http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/showthread.php?t=82250


----------



## معمارية طموحة (30 مارس 2006)

الاخ مشاكس 83 اشكرك وان فعلا اضفتك ويمكنك ارفاق المعلومات عبر ايميلي وشكرا جزيلا لك وماقصرت.
الاخ تتش اشكرك جدا وماقصرت.


----------



## Arch_M (3 يوليو 2006)

طيب ممكن تقولنا ايش اللي توصلت له يا اخ مشاكس؟؟؟


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (4 يوليو 2006)

هذا الرابط ان شاء الله ينفعك

ده المعايير التصميمية

http://2elfagr.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=552


----------



## معمارية طموحة (4 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك اخت جودي وطمنيننا قدمت مشروع تخرجك ولا لسه؟؟
موفقة ان شاء الله.


----------



## بيدو (7 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على الجهود


----------



## المهندس المحمد (1 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير ,,,


----------



## سـعـود (18 مارس 2010)

بالبوفيق لك ومن يساعدك


----------



## سـعـود (18 مارس 2010)

يسسسسسسسسلمو يا بطله


----------



## ebtihal.boty (30 يونيو 2010)

ممكن تصميم مسارح 
وشكرا


----------

